# No More Gray Hair Pill?



## Karren (Jul 9, 2010)

Saw this on the local news... Anyone ever heard of it?







Quote:
Debra Gordon has great hair. But in her 40s, she starting seeing some gray.
Gordon colored it every few weeks until this past January, when a friend at a high school reunion shared a secret.

She said she ordered Go Away Gray and, within a few weeks, something started to happen.

"I noticed â€¦ I don't have to get the all over color done. And I thought, 'I'll wait a couple more weeks." After the fifth, sixth week went by I thought there's very little gray in there. There was a couple but you couldn't really notice. I kept saying, 'It must be time,'" Gordon said.

Channel 4 Action News Anchor Michelle Wright spoke to the developer of Go Away Gray about how it works.

In February 2008, scientists discovered why our hair turns gray. As we age, we produce less of the enzyme catalase. Without catalase our bodies produce more hydrogen peroxide, which bleaches our hair before it grows out.

Go Away Gray's developer, Cathy Beggan, said the research gave her an idea.

"A light bulb went off in my head. And I thought, 'Wow, if we could put more catalase back into your body I wonder if that would work?" said Beggan, the president and founder of Rise and Shine.

More Info - Rise-N-Shine's Online Shop

Beggan said as soon as she developed the all-natural product it took off.

"It's selling like mad and tons of reorders and we're getting letters and e-mails and phone calls from people every day, saying they're shocked and amazed that their natural hair color is coming back," Beggan said.

Susan Merenstein owns Murray Avenue Apothecary. She said she's done research on everything in the supplement and she told Wright that everything is natural and safe.

"It seems to me, I can't say safe and effective, that would be making a claim, but I can say that based on my research it does not seem harmful â€¦ it seems hypothetical (more) than anything else," Merenstein said.

Both Beggan and Merenstein agree that before taking any supplement you should check with your doctor to make sure it doesn't interfere with your current medications or health conditions.

Gordon said the product is perfect for her.

"You don't want to go to the beauty shop quite as often and have that time period where you look on the calendar and see it's only three weeks or four weeks, but you have a special occasion and you don't want any gray showing. So it's like, 'Should I get my hair colored earlier or later? But if I do it later that week it won't look good.' So now you don't have that pressure," Gordon said.

People who don't like their original hair color may still need to head to the stylist even when taking the product, Wright reported.

Beggan said she wants the Food and Drug Administration to approve the supplement, but the FDA doesn't look into supplements. There is a new quality control program by the United States Pharmacopeia that is testing finished products from supplements.

The product costs $29.90 per bottle, which should last a month. Beggan said results are visible in six to eight weeks.

Source - Could Pill Make Gray Hair Go Away? - Pittsburgh News Story - WTAE Pittsburgh


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 9, 2010)

sounds interesting!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 9, 2010)

Crazy! I don't see the big deal with gray hair, but see how it might bother someone who goes gray prematurely. I personally hope my hair turns all white like Storm from the X-Men lol.


----------



## Karren (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah! If I looked that good I'd settle for lots of gray hair too! I need a pill that makes my hair on my head grow, eliminates gray, stops body hair growth and makes my eye lashes linger! All at the same time! Lol


----------



## perlanga (Jul 9, 2010)

I really like this. My mom got grey hair in her mid 30's and my dad doesn't have one grey hair and he's 51, so I don't know what's in store for me. If this stuff does work I wouldn't mind using it.


----------

